# Critics slam Patrick for ‘naive’ 9/11 comments



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Critics slam Patrick for 'naive' 9/11 comments*









*Patrick*

_By YU-TING WANG_

_The Patriot Ledger_

BOSTON - Critics are pouncing on Gov. Deval Patrick for calling the Sept. 11, 2001, terrorist attacks ''a failure of human understanding.''

''The only failure of understanding is Gov. Patrick's failure to understand the 9/11 attacks were a cowardly, unprovoked act,'' said state Republican Party Chairman Peter Torkildsen.

The criticism of Patrick followed his remarks on the Sept. 11 attacks during a State House ceremony Tuesday.

''It was a mean and nasty and bitter attack on the United States,'' he said. ''But it was also about the failure of human beings to understand each other and to learn to love each other. It seems to me that lesson and that warning is something that we must carry with us every day.''

A spokeswoman for the governor, Cyndi Roy, said his words were being misinterpreted, but Republican lawmakers and radio talk-show hosts were buzzing over what they called a failure to condemn the terrorist attacks.

''I just think it portrayed a naive view of the war,'' said Sen. Robert Hedlund, R-Weymouth. ''I would not criticize the governor on the fact that he didn't mention the troops. The speech, by his standard, is average.''

http://www.southofboston.com/articles/2007/09/13/headlines/news/news02.txt


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Who exactly is surprised by his cuddly view of the world?

Freakin' moron.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

What an embarrassing POS.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

His thinking was what got us attacked in the first place. People will always have a reason to hurt, maim and kill people. The fairy tail of human understading he speaks of will never come true because fairy tails are not real!


----------



## harper (Apr 3, 2003)

It's these liberal a-holes, their liberal media, and their pathetic and idiotic thinking that will get us attacked again. I love the ones that say "we should just sit down with these terrorist organizations' leaders and talk peace." HAH!! Let them go over there, invite Bin Laden and friends, "try" to speak "peace" and let's see if they make it back! They won't do it, because they know they won't be back. Chickens. All talk, no backboned, tree-hugging shitbags. If a liberal was in office on 9/11/01, they would have surrendered. Can't stand these shitheads.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

c'mon everybody , sing !

Kumbaya, my Lord, kumbaya...........

hopefully now that everybody has got the "vote for the first black governor" out of their system , we can get a real governor in office the next time.
( black, white, green , anybody but this boob )


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

pahapoika said:


> c'mon everybody , sing !
> 
> Kumbaya, my Lord, kumbaya...........
> 
> ...


The shame is now we have the same thing trying to happen on the national
level.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

I've been away from here for a while but I couldn't resist posting here to say a big "YEAH THAT!" to what all the rest of you have posted about this piece of garbage who the idiots in this Commonwealth elected to be governor.

I just wish more people agreed with me -- back in November 2006, when it counted -- that Healey would have been a better choice.


----------



## KLHNAPD (Feb 28, 2008)

What caused 9/11? Liberal America? Really. Conservative America? Really.

Could it have been the fact that the most extreme jihadist elements of the proxy army we created, trained, and financed in Afghanistan as a means of defeating the Evil Empire somehow came back to bite us? Even Charlie Wilson came to grips with what he/we had done and what eventually was done to us. Our loss of interest in Afghanistan doomed the country to generations of conflict. Let's not lose interest in that country ever again. Any nation building critics want to sound off? Straighten me out!
:balanced:


----------



## KLHNAPD (Feb 28, 2008)

Again, help me understand the strength of your public service experience, professional, academic, whatever. You've been there have you?


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

IT'S BUSH'S FAULT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry that is all the liberal I speak.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Been chewing on that one for awhile ehh?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Do you really go around looking for old as fuck threads trying to start a shit storm? Really? Reap the whirlwind then.


----------



## KLHNAPD (Feb 28, 2008)

Again, what have you done, how do you make a difference? Run for office, volunteer at a shelter, PC DKs and EDPs, medical transport of violent psychiatric patients, find a lost person, help folks after an accident? Do you know what community caretaking is? You can think the worst of me, publish cartoons about Rangers, that's a First Amendment right, I'm just so sensitive about how I appear on this forum, but we get back to what do you do, why is a TV repairman such a leader of annonymous men online. Maybe you've got some street credibility, come on, give it a try.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Do other people at your department ever tell you to shut the fuck up? Or have they just become so enured to your histrionics that they ignore you completely, like an eskimo woman put out on an ice floe? Have fun floating


----------



## KLHNAPD (Feb 28, 2008)

What's so threatening about a question like, what have you done, civilians make a difference every day, I respect that. So, what have you done? KWFLATBED does a fantastic job of finding the news, it's amazing, true dedication.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

KLHNAPD said:


> Again, what have you done, how do you make a difference? Run for office, volunteer at a shelter, PC DKs and EDPs, medical transport of violent psychiatric patients, find a lost person, help folks after an accident? Do you know what community caretaking is? You can think the worst of me, publish cartoons about Rangers, that's a First Amendment right, I'm just so sensitive about how I appear on this forum, but we get back to what do you do, why is a TV repairman such a leader of annonymous men online. Maybe you've got some street credibility, come on, give it a try.


 I work hard, the govt takes under threat of force a large portion of MY FUCKING MONEY. I raised 4 great kids,served my country honorably and because of activist courts Im watching this country get flushed down the toilet and it pisses me off that all you "MAKE A DIFFERENCE" turds like makiing a difference and "helping" everyone using everyone elses money.YOu want to donate your check , feel free but keep your gruby dirty paws out of my pocket before I lose it. It must be great to be young and know everything about everything.:stomp::banghead:


----------



## KLHNAPD (Feb 28, 2008)

I agree, it must be great to be young.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Governor Patrick.

Can't Understand Normal Thinking.


----------

